# Versionierung mit Eclipse und auch erstmal einrichten



## micbur (19. Sep 2006)

Hallo, 

ich habe da ein größeres Problem. Ich kenne mich mit Linux aus und arbeite ausschließlich mit Eclipse. Ich kenne dafür nicht mit CVS und so aus. Bei uns stehen nur Windows-Rechner rum, keiner als ausgezeichneter Server. 

Nun entwickeln wir gemeinsam an einem Projekt. Bisher reichte ein Merge der Verzeichnisse. Leider kommen wir uns immer häufiger ins Gehege. Ich weiß zwar, dass es sowas wie CVS gibt, aber seit einer Woche versuche ich es unter Windows einzurichten. (Teuflisches Zeug ;-))

Immerhin habe ich es geschafft, zumindest die Konsole zu bemühen, allerdings haben wir nun unschöne CVS-Verzeichnisse in unserer Package-Hierachie. Checkin und -out gestalten sich so aber eher unhandlich. Bei größeren Änderungen muss man jede Datei einzeln bestätigen und irgendso eine komische Logdatei anlegen. 

Daher meine Fragen:
a) gibt es was einfacheres als CVS? 
b) wie richtet man CVS unter Windows korrekt ein, sodass man in Eclipse das auch ordentlich nutzen kann? Ich habe mir Anleitungen für Unix gefunden und CVS läuft einfach nicht als Dienst momentan. 

Hilfe! *verzweifelung_macht_sich_breit* 

Ciao, micbur


----------



## kama (19. Sep 2006)

Hallo,

erstmal sehr gut, dass Ihr erkannt hab't, dass es etwas wie CVS gibt....

Na ja zuerst einmal würde ich euch Raten direkt mit Subversion anzufangen.

1. Verwendung Subversion
2. Einrichtung eines dedizierten Servers (Linux?)
    wg. Backup etc.
3. Installation von Subversion auf dem Server
4. Am besten mal ein Training bzgl. Subversion/CVS und
    der Administration/Installation dazu reinholen. 
     Das spart Zeit und Geld.



Zu dem Thema:

Log-Dateien? Was benutzt ihr für ein PlugIn. Die dürften unter Eclipse nicht auftauchen. Ansonsten macht ihr was falsch...es fehlt der CVS/Subversion Server...

Weiterhin würde ich mal raten diese Seite mit Links und Informationsquellen empfehlen. Für den Betrieb unter Windof sollte man sich mal CVSNT anschauen....

EDIT: Links zu Subversion vergessen
MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## micbur (19. Sep 2006)

Hallo, 

danke für die Antwort. 
Windows <-> Linux-Server, die Diskussion müssen wir nicht führen, ich will ja, aber ich entscheide das ja nicht. 

Na gut, dann halt Subversion. 

Die Logs von CVS sind deshalb da so drin, weil jeder von uns erst ein eigenes Projekt erzeugt hat und wir Checkin und -out über ein anderes Verzeichnis machen, was wir dann in unser aktuelles Projektverzeichnis kopieren. 

Nicht schön, aber vorher hatten wir kein CVS (SVN, etc...) und nun muss es nachträglich dort rein. 

"Beim nächsten Mal wird alles besser."

Ciao, micbur


----------

